# How much protein can the body absorb at one time?



## foxdie1085 (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard that you can only absorb 30g of protein at once is this true I take 50g after workout but is there any point if u can only 30.

Any views on this?

Cheers


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i think a lot depends on body type/composition and how in need of protein ur muscles are.

but then again the likes of IF (intermittent fasting) were you do your macro's in one go blows the following concept out of the water really lol.

just eat your required macros over the course of the day and am sure that will be adequate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

This topic has been discussed to death. The body will absorb what you eat. The more you eat the longer it takes to digest. So eat what you need when you can


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> This topic has been discussed to death. The body will absorb what you eat. The more you eat the longer it takes to digest. So eat what you need when you can


this...

i dont even understand what 'at one time' acutally means as all proteins are digested at different speeds so to quote a number seems curious imo.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolute load of bollox mate. What is "at one time"? Per minute? Per hour? Per day? Just get the protein in and let your body decide what it does with it and when it does what with it.

I used to worry about eating protein 6 times per day, then i realised having a life is better, and now get 90% of my protein in 2 sittings. And guess what, been making better progress


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the key here is everyone is different.

As such 1 person will respond differently to another with the same intake etc. Just do what works for you, if you dont know then experiment a little. It's what its all about


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If you think logically its impossible to only eat 30g eery couple of hours. If ronnie coleman needs 600g of protein per day for example, consuming just 30g per sitting would mean he would have to stop time to get his protein needs in. Its completely ilogical and there is no reason nor evidence to suggest you cant eat it all in just one sitting if you really wanted to. If your body needs it, it will use it. Simple as that.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes but will your body start to use that Protein for energy or store it as fat? Or even p1ss or $hit it out?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not sure of the actual science behind this but logic tells me it's a good idea to split it up.

Protein isn't the most easily digested nutrient, if your going for 300g a day just say and your gonna smash 150g in one go (extreme example) that cant be doing your digestive system much good


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How on earth does the body know when it has digested EXACTLY 30g of protein ???? The simple answer is it doesn't. Determin your protein requiremant for the day based on your body weight and macros and as long as you hit your target who cares when you get it, as long as you do get it. Most people would divide their daily amount over several meals but the 30g myth is total tosh.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolute load of bollox mate. What is "at one time"? Per minute? Per hour? Per day? Just get the protein in and let your body decide what it does with it and when it does what with it.
> 
> I used to worry about eating protein 6 times per day, then i realised having a life is better, and now get 90% of my protein in 2 sittings. And guess what, been making better progress


90percent in 2 sittings, how you do that mate?


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I've also noticed better gains with less frequent, larger meals.

I've also heard of fantastic results with the warrior diet and that only has a four hour window to eat every day so obviously protein is ingested here in the bulk load.

Don't forget the supplement companies are the ones that fund a great deal of the research we hear and don't you think they'd like us to be having their protein shakes throughout the day to get a steady rate of 30g protein?

From reading a lot of trainers articles they state how a chicken breast for eg. takes hours for the body to break down therefor giving a steady digestion of protein.

If you chugged 60 odd grams of whey though I imagine it wouldn't be utilised as well.


----------



## Stan Ozololski (Jul 30, 2012)

Agree with everyone saying the 30g idea is broscience at its finest. You've gotta think why on an evolutionary level why humans would evolve to only be able to process such a low amount of protein, sets you back a bit when you're sitting round the fire in your cave and you can only digest a few mouthfuls of mammoth steak!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> 90percent in 2 sittings, how you do that mate?


X2


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> 90percent in 2 sittings, how you do that mate?


easy. chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> 90percent in 2 sittings, how you do that mate?


Easy if you really want to. 100g shake with each protein heavy meal. Done.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

The body will use what is required. So eat as much protein as you can.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Yes but will your body start to use that Protein for energy or store it as fat? Or even p1ss or $hit it out?


you cant store fat from protien or fat consumed. its impossible.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Stan Ozololski said:


> Agree with everyone saying the 30g idea is broscience at its finest. You've gotta think why on an evolutionary level why humans would evolve to only be able to process such a low amount of protein, sets you back a bit when you're sitting round the fire in your cave and you can only digest a few mouthfuls of mammoth steak!


a normal average joe only needs 60/day of protein, thats how we can evolve. protein can be found in other sources rather than meat. what did cavemen eat before the evolved to a state where they could hunt and cook?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Buffout said:


> I've also noticed better gains with less frequent, larger meals.
> 
> I've also heard of fantastic results with the warrior diet and that only has a four hour window to eat every day so obviously protein is ingested here in the bulk load.
> 
> ...


very good point, these clowns have a lot to answer for. i wouldnt be suprised if all these myths/broscience stemed from there marketing departments.

ive got books from the 80's that state different figures with regard to protein rates etc.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres isnt a limit i dont think defo not the 30g the sup companies want you to believe, im sure theres a study showing the total amount of protein consummed in 1 serving once per day amd split into 30-60g multi servings and there was no difrence in recovery or gains....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

if i had a heavy protein meal followed up by a shake id be mudsliding


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

TBH i dont think anybody actually knows the truth.

I like to believe though that the body will utilise whatever you put in it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

doggy said:


> you cant store fat from protien or fat consumed. its impossible.


x2

The body uses as much as it needs to, the rest is either ****ed out or converted to sugars to use as energy if there isn't an adequate energy source for the body to use, say in a high protein, low carb, low fat diet for eg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I eat whatever I want, when I want as long as I get in 500g protein a day.

On a Sunday morning, I will have 8 free range eggs scrambled, 4 Quorn sausages, fried mushrooms, tin of beans and 4 rounds of wholemeal toast with loads of butter washed down with 100g Whey Concentrate shake with Soya Milk. Fck knows how many grams of protein that is but it is 150G+.

I'm still getting stronger and bigger but I also use medium-high doses of AAS.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Everybody is different which is the most important thing.

The main thing is you need to hit your Macro's everyday!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

its bull diffrent protiens are digisted at diffrent rates even a chicken breast is digisted over 2 or 3 hours so if 30grams of protien can be absorbed an hour u could have 90grs of protien in 1 hour but tbh they body will take and use what it has to it changes to what it gets it is a machine but can do things other machinces cant in end its bull lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

foxdie1085 said:


> I heard that you can only absorb 30g of protein at once is this true I take 50g after workout but is there any point if u can only 30.
> 
> Any views on this?
> 
> Cheers


Ok, lets try and put this one to bed.

The studies that show a 'top limit' on protein absorption aren't actually showing a ceiling on the rate of digestion or amino acid availability - what they are showing is simply how much protein reaches the bloodstream (elevation in plasma amino acids) as expressed as a quantity over time... but this doesn't reflect all the protein the body is actually absorbing at that particular time and is going elsewhere.

When you eat a feed of protein, the digestive system breaks it down into individual amino acids and small peptides, and then some of these are absorbed into the bloodstream, and some is directed immediately to the splanchnic tissues (the organs and tissues that occupy the lower abdomen).

When eating a big feed of protein in a semi protein starved state (as they do for these trials as part of the control to rule out the effects of prior feedings on the results), splanchnic uptake is pretty high because those organs have a high priority need for protein (higher than muscles in some ways) and are also starved... so the first feed after a period of semi protein starvation might only allow a small amount of aminos to reach the bloodstream and muscles.... but then take a protein feed a few hours later when the splanchnic tissues are 'well fed', and a much higher quantity of aminos might be made available (the relatively low need of the splanchnic tissues at that time can help make the aminos available for other functions).

Remember though that beyond a certain point extra protein doesn't do anything to build muscle... it increases the turnover of protein within a muscle, and arguably this keeps muscle tissue healthier, but it also and mostly instead is used to increase turnover in other tissues too, it stimulates increases in hormone levels (specifically the IGF's), and of course increases use of proteins for energy and synthesis of any required NEAAs.

Also worth mentioning that different proteins have different balances of amino acids and this will play a role in determining where the aminos go... an incomplete protein, or one with lots of NEAAs rather than EAAs for example will always see higher splanchnic uptake than a complete protein, and will result in greater immediate use for energy... and that's pretty irrelevant of the dosage size.

There is no wastage of protein though even when intake goes well beyond the maximum levels people talk about.

The only two things that are actually likely to reduce total protein availability from food are burning the protein (which changes the molecular shape making it difficult for protease enzymes to break down in the gut and also makes it carcinogenic to the digestive tract), or eating small amounts of protein with huge amounts of insoluble fibre (insoluble fibre in large amounts reduces nutrient availability of all types).

I guess there is one more situation too, when someone suddenly increases their protein intake by a large amount... protein availability can be poor for a few days until the body has adjusted its levels of intestinal bacteria and enzymes (as evidenced usually with protein farts). Dietary intolerance issues to proteins (like gluten intolerance) can also sort of represent poor 'absorption' of that particular kind of protein.

Basically pretty much all the protein you consume will be utilised for soemthing though, even if there appears to be a ceiling on the amount that actually reaches the bloodstream.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You need to look at what the body is designed to do. Its sole purpose is to reproduce and heal itself so it can reproduce, and to fight and kill and eat so it can reproduce.

Sounds quite soulless but that is the basic function of a human body.

So the body does not know or care how often or how much protein you eat. It is your mind that decides that, swayed by forums. magazines and such the like.

Just eat protein when you want, your body has no idea, it will use it until it has had enough, then you will just sh!t it out.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

the above post is one of the reasons why I fvcking love DTLV 

but really the answer is 42... true that its the answer to everything, life the universe... everything... 

the 30g thing came from metrx then another company came out with 40 (cant remember which one) as being the optimum and guess how much protein each has in their supplement serving???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> the above post is one of the reasons why I fvcking love DTLV
> 
> but really the answer is 42... true that its the answer to everything, life the universe... everything...
> 
> the 30g thing came from metrx then another company came out with 40 (cant remember which one) as being the optimum and guess how much protein each has in their supplement serving???


Thanks buddy, and I do agree... simply just make sure you exceed minimal requirements for protein and you'll be ok.

If juicing there is likely to be some advantage in some cases from a much higher intake, but for anyone natural looking to build muscle once you are eating 1g/1lb bodyweight (or 2.5g/1kg bodyweight) you are already eating easily enough to grow new muscle.

And yes, many of the figures banded about do come from slightly dubious marketing origins... good call on that phantom.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OH WELL i guess my super shakes with 87grams protein & 1500 cals is a waste of time then lol (sarcasm)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Thanks buddy, and I do agree... simply just make sure you exceed minimal requirements for protein and you'll be ok.
> 
> If juicing there is likely to be some advantage in some cases from a much higher intake, but for anyone natural looking to build muscle once you are eating 1g/1lb bodyweight (or 2.5g/1kg bodyweight) you are already eating easily enough to grow new muscle.
> 
> And yes, many of the figures banded about do come from slightly dubious marketing origins... good call on that phantom.


tbh I try to take in upto or just over 400g a day atm but this is a bit of an experiment and its going ok so far... I do like my juice though (esp the blackcurrent and apple one  )... I have stopped trying to shove in 6 or 7 meals a day and do it in 4 and its working great guns... so far... but then I am training hard at the moment and need to push it for the next 3 months or so then its restville for this little black phantom 



infernal0988 said:


> OH WELL i guess my super shakes with 87grams protein & 1500 cals is a waste of time then lol (sarcasm)


pffft you girl... I regularly have 100g shakes... in fact I try to make sure my shakes have 100g in them and each meal too, some even have 120 (400g cooked chicken for eg and then potatoes on the side etc)... changed to his way after getting sick of eating so often... found fewer meals with more in them works for me so far...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> tbh I try to take in upto or just over 400g a day atm but this is a bit of an experiment and its going ok so far... I do like my juice though (esp the blackcurrent and apple one  )... I have stopped trying to shove in 6 or 7 meals a day and do it in 4 and its working great guns... so far... but then I am training hard at the moment and need to push it for the next 3 months or so then its restville for this little black phantom :
> 
> pffft you girl... I regularly have 100g shakes... in fact I try to make sure my shakes have 100g in them and each meal too, some even have 120 (400g cooked chicken for eg and then potatoes on the side etc)... changed to his way after getting sick of eating so often... found fewer meals with more in them works for me so far...


I have 2-3 shakes Of that plus 4 -5 meals ED


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

It's important to consume the correct amount of protein at each meal for several reasons. Excess protein is either excreted from the body or converted into fat, which is counterproductive if you're looking to build lean muscle mass and reduce body fat. A second reason is that it can get expensive to use protein supplements, or consume a large amount of high-quality protein foods, only to find out that much of this protein isn't even delivered to your muscles as you planned. By eating the correct amount of protein during each meal, you have the best odds of your body utilizing every last gram of protein.

RDA

The first thing you need to determine is how many grams of protein you need during the course of the day. Strength-training athletes require more protein than sedentary people. According to the University of California-Los Angeles, or UCLA, strength athletes might need 0.73 to 0.82 g of protein per pound of body weight per day. Sedentary individuals might need as little as 0.36 g per pound of body weight each day. UCLA also says the maximum usable amount of protein a person can consume during the course of the day is 0.91 g per pound of body weight, so a 200-lb. person could utilize a maximum of 182 g of protein


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolute load of bollox mate. What is "at one time"? Per minute? Per hour? Per day? Just get the protein in and let your body decide what it does with it and when it does what with it.
> 
> I used to worry about eating protein 6 times per day, then i realised having a life is better, and now get 90% of my protein in 2 sittings. And guess what, been making better progress


the 6 times a day thing is about metabolism, the first part you said is correct though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think another aspect of this should be looked at

Fast/medium and slow availability proteins

Eg whey/chicken/steak

Also when you take in the said types of proteins,many overlook this important variable.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I think another aspect of this should be looked at
> 
> Fast/medium and slow availability proteins
> 
> ...


yes exactly, the speed of availability will affect the way the protein is utilised, especially when proteins of different speeds of digestion are eaten at different times of the day... in a typical diet it all gets muddled up and is really hard to predict or identify exactly which protein is delivering which aminos to where and how efficiently or quickly... simplest thing really is just to look at daily changes in nitrogen retention and not get too obsessed with all the dynamics... if over the course of a week the body gains more protein then muscle volume will have gone up, and that's all you need to be looking for.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> the 6 times a day thing is about metabolism, the first part you said is correct though


Oh... Do elaborate...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> yes exactly, the speed of availability will affect the way the protein is utilised, especially when proteins of different speeds of digestion are eaten at different times of the day... in a typical diet it all gets muddled up and is really hard to predict or identify exactly which protein is delivering which aminos to where and how efficiently or quickly... simplest thing really is just to look at daily changes in nitrogen retention and not get too obsessed with all the dynamics... if over the course of a week the body gains more protein then muscle volume will have gone up, and that's all you need to be looking for.


So many guys expect the results from,'I eat chicken'or 'just have shakes',type diet,they forget about amino chains and availability to their detriment.

I always advise anyone to feed an assortment of protein sources,i like to use milk/whey/egg combo shakes generaly and whey after training.I have white meat/fish during the day and red meat later,to keep it real.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo! Any diet needs variation as also each food has different vitamins/minerals etc.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For the last 8 years i've averaged out at about 100g a day, trying to eat much more at the moment, cutting with low carbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> For the last 8 years i've averaged out at about 100g a day, trying to eat much more at the moment, cutting with low carbs


I did'nt realise you was a natty:lol: :whistling:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I just aim for 25-50g in the form of 3 meals and 3-4 snacks... works for most I reckon!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I did'nt realise you was a natty:lol: :whistling:


Lol i am natty now... well except for the HGH, Mod GRF(1-29) and Ipam :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol i am natty now... well except for the HGH, Mod GRF(1-29) and Ipam :thumbup1:


Ah, close enough... I've known plenty of people take more and claim to be natty :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ah, close enough... I've known plenty of people take more and claim to be natty :lol:


My plan is to come off AAS and sort out my diet more, it was really crap, i really need some recovery time too


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Raptor said:


> My plan is to come off AAS and sort out my diet more, it was really crap, i really need some recovery time too


For what it's worth, the point at which people start to really look at their diet and not just the AAS is when things seem to get more productive, especially when it comes to control over body composition... as Pscarb said somewhere the further you get the more important diet becomes to further improving.


----------



## foxdie1085 (Jul 25, 2012)

cheers everybody. so many different opinions on this so still none the wiser lol but will stick to 300g a day with my 75g shakes from what most of you said.

thanks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

foxdie1085 said:


> I heard that you can only absorb 30g of protein at once is this true I take 50g after workout but is there any point if u can only 30.
> 
> Any views on this?
> 
> Cheers


You need to be more specific. It's irrelevant how much the body can absorb, you need to know how much of the protein you consume that actually reaches the blood stream is utilised for protein synthesis. As no scientific studies have ever been conducted, no one knows so that puts and end to it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When my p1ss smells like chicken I know Iv had enough protein. Seriously later on in the day my p1ss does actualy start to smell sort of like a sweet chicken type smell. Anyone else have this issue ???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> So many guys expect the results from,'I eat chicken'or 'just have shakes',type diet,they forget about amino chains and availability to their detriment.
> 
> I always advise anyone to feed an assortment of protein sources,i like to use milk/whey/egg combo shakes generaly and whey after training.I have white meat/fish during the day and red meat later,to keep it real.


Stick an egg with everything


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What kind?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What kind?


What kind of egg ? Well that depends on the dish ! fish=boiled chicken=boiled steak=fried and so on !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> What kind of egg ? Well that depends on the dish ! fish=boiled chicken=boiled steak=fried and so on !!


No what kind of egg,duck,chicken,goose,rat???? :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> No what kind of egg,duck,chicken,goose,rat???? :lol:


The cheapest i get in morrisons !!

Never had anything else than hen ! but am looking now for rat eggs !!!!!

Maybe snake would be good !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ostrich would be good !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> The cheapest i get in morrisons !!
> 
> Never had anything else than hen ! but am looking now for rat eggs !!!!!
> 
> Maybe snake would be good !


I could not spell ostritch!

Rats eggs are great,i find snake eggs have a bite to them though,did you see 'when animals attack'fookin rattler bite,,,,,,FFS you could see through the blokes hand as it rotted away......sorry op!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Eggs and Salmon are the best form of protien in my book but as said everyone is different and thus have different needs - i just take in around 40g every 2 to 3 hours and its never done me any harm......

space meals out and eat the food and you cant go wrong - look to get your p from foods rather than shakes


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A related question about protein. Do you guys take the cooked or uncooked weight when working out your macros. Just asking because the other day I cooked 500g of steak but once cooked it was only slightly over 400g. That lost 100g would be equal to roughly 25 to 30g of protein. I always take the cooked weight but I am curious to see what you guys think.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

aad123 said:


> A related question about protein. Do you guys take the cooked or uncooked weight when working out your macros. Just asking because the other day I cooked 500g of steak but once cooked it was only slightly over 400g. That lost 100g would be equal to roughly 25 to 30g of protein. I always take the cooked weight but I am curious to see what you guys think.


Always use cooked weight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I could not spell ostritch!
> 
> Rats eggs are great,i find snake eggs have a bite to them though,did you see 'when animals attack'fookin rattler bite,,,,,,FFS you could see through the blokes hand as it rotted away......sorry op!


I slapped ostyrich in google and it spelt it for me !!

Yeah but I WAS BITTEN is better !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Always use cooked weight


uncooked ,or what you gonna do if minced with onion and veg etc,always quoted uncooked


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> you cant store fat from protien or fat consumed. its impossible.


That is complete BS. Would you mind backing that up with some facts??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

36-26 said:


> That is complete BS. Would you mind backing that up with some facts??


He is confusing the fact that protien is less ready to turn to fat than carbs/sugars and dietary fat,it is the last energy source to get used when on v.low carb diet too.

However you are correct mate eat enough of most things and fat will come.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Only thing u can eat unlimited amounts of is pussy... Just throwing it out there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Only thing u can eat unlimited amounts of is pussy... Just throwing it out there


Protein per 100g ?????


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> uncooked ,or what you gonna do if minced with onion and veg etc,always quoted uncooked


Thats what my question was aimed at. Do the amounts on the packaging refer to cooked or uncooked. If I cook 200g of chicken @ 25g per 100g and the chicken reduces to 150g when cooked will I still get 50g of protein or 37.5g ? If you have reduced the weight simply by removing water then surely the amount of protein would remain the same and the amount of protein per 100g would increase due to the removed water.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thats what my question was aimed at. Do the amounts on the packaging refer to cooked or uncooked. If I cook 200g of chicken @ 25g per 100g and the chicken reduces to 150g when cooked will I still get 50g of protein or 37.5g ? If you have reduced the weight simply by removing water then surely the amount of protein would remain the same and the amount of protein per 100g would increase due to the removed water.


Exactly mate,all food is quoted uncooked,and you lose mainly water,the dryer the protien source the less weight it loses in the cooking...


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: How much protein can the body absorb at one time?

Originally Posted by doggy

you cant store fat from protien or fat consumed. its impossible.

That is complete BS. Would you mind backing that up with some facts??

give me a minute.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> Re: How much protein can the body absorb at one time?
> 
> Originally Posted by doggy
> 
> ...


You can have all the minutes you like but you'll still be wrong if you eat 6000 cals of just protein and fat a day and your maintenance is 3000 cals you are gonna get fat, there is no question


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

36-26 said:


> *That is complete BS*. Would you mind backing that up with some facts??


Thats not very nice.

Its the basis for the Atkins diet and any low carb diet followed by BB since the 70s.

When I was a teenager in the 80's i read plenty of nutrition book, still got some of them.

If i can find the chapter on it I will quote it for you or scan the pages. Ive dont this diet in my 20s, i could eat as much protein and fat as I wanted and not put on fat.

Your body cannot store protein or fat as fat. agreed or not? Carbs are stored as fat if they are not used as a energy source. If we eat a lot of fat our body will use it firstly as its the easiest source.

while the body is using fat as energy, guess whats happening to the carbs? Theyre being stored as fat.

If all I ate all day every day was eggs and bacon I would lose weight.

This is all in laymans terms. If I can find the book I'll quote direct. Incidently I think the book was by Ultimate nutrition, try google.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

36-26 said:


> You can have all the minutes you like but you'll still be wrong if you eat 6000 cals of just protein and fat a day and your maintenance is 3000 cals you are gonna get fat, there is no question


You are very very wrong.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> Thats not very nice.
> 
> Its the basis for the Atkins diet and any low carb diet followed by BB since the 70s.
> 
> ...


Ok so if it says so in the Atkins book it must be true. You can not alter the law of thermodynamics, google that


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> You are very very wrong.


Mate seriously there are countless knowledgeable people on nutrition on this board, PScarb, Bayman, Dtlv74 etc. Ask any one of them??


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

can your body store fat as fat?

can your body store protein as fat?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Mate seriously there are countless knowledgeable people on nutrition on this board, PScarb, Bayman, Dtlv74 etc. Ask any one of them??


your right they are can we ask them what they think? it will save me some time hunting through all my books.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> You are very very wrong.


Here's a scenario, you eat 6000cals a day for a week of just bacon and eggs(protein and fat), your body needs 3000cals to maintain weight so burns 3000cals of the protein and fat. What happens to the rest???


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you sh1t it out.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> your right they are can we ask them what they think? it will save me some time hunting through all my books.


I'm sorry for the BS remark it was a bit short but I assure you that you are wrong on this one. PM one of the above members maybe and ask them to comment on the thread to clarify.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

36-26 said:


> I'm sorry for the BS remark it was a bit short but I assure you that you are wrong on this one. PM one of the above members maybe and ask them to comment on the thread to clarify.


its cool, forget about it.

listen, your body cannot store either as fat. only carbs can be stored as fat.

im scanning through my books, if i find it ill scan it for you.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

ok found something a direct quote. page 123 on "how to gain weight "

"the calories you consume as extra however must be calories of a certain type. they must come from carbohydrates, not fat. the reason is that calories from the former can be stored by the body, calories from the latter cannot"

"not only that, but fat actually burns fat, so if you were to attempt to gain extra bodyweight by consuming large amounts of food high in fat, you could actually lose weight"


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> its cool, forget about it.
> 
> listen, your body cannot store either as fat. only carbs can be stored as fat.
> 
> im scanning through my books, if i find it ill scan it for you.


Mate I don't doubt it says it in the book, all low carb diet books repeat that rubbish but its not true.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> ok found something a direct quote. page 123 on "how to gain weight "
> 
> "the calories you consume as extra however must be calories of a certain type. they must come from carbohydrates, not fat. the reason is that calories from the former can be stored by the body, calories from the latter cannot"
> 
> "not only that, but fat actually burns fat, so if you were to attempt to gain extra bodyweight by consuming large amounts of food high in fat, you could actually lose weight"


Do you know what I'll make a new thread in the losing wieght section about it and see what happens!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

doggy said:


> its cool, forget about it.
> 
> listen, your body cannot store either as fat. only carbs can be stored as fat.
> 
> im scanning through my books, if i find it ill scan it for you.


What?!

Fat gets stored as fat with very little metabolic cost (no sh*t, sherlock!)

Carbs can easily be converted into and stored as fat with a low metabolic cost

Protein can be converted into and stored as fat but has a high cost ~ 25% of the energy available or 1 kcal per gram.

And yes, I have a degree in nutrition.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

doggy said:


> ok found something a direct quote. page 123 on "how to gain weight "
> 
> "the calories you consume as extra however must be calories of a certain type. they must come from carbohydrates, not fat. the reason is that calories from the former can be stored by the body, calories from the latter cannot"
> 
> "not only that, but fat actually burns fat, so if you were to attempt to gain extra bodyweight by consuming large amounts of food high in fat, you could actually lose weight"


Wow, I recommend you burn that book immediately. Unbelievable.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> ok found something a direct quote. page 123 on "how to gain weight "
> 
> "the calories you consume as extra however must be calories of a certain type. they must come from carbohydrates, not fat. the reason is that calories from the former can be stored by the body, calories from the latter cannot"
> 
> "not only that, but fat actually burns fat, so if you were to attempt to gain extra bodyweight by consuming large amounts of food high in fat, you could actually lose weight"


Here is the link to the new thread, lets wait and see

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/189038-excess-protein-fat-cannot-stored-fat-body.html#post3353642


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

defdaz said:


> What?!
> 
> Fat gets stored as fat with very little metabolic cost (no sh*t, sherlock!)
> 
> ...


Some common sense at last, its not Doggy's fault though when supposedly knowledgeable people are printing this **** in books. You are right he should burn that book immediately


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

36-26 said:


> Here is the link to the new thread, lets wait and see
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/189038-excess-protein-fat-cannot-stored-fat-body.html#post3353642


Answered it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PS As for protein in one sitting, just keep increasing the amount per meal until you get the squits, then you'll know your maximum amount.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

defdaz said:


> What?!
> 
> Fat gets stored as fat with very little metabolic cost (no sh*t, sherlock!)
> 
> ...


They ignore it when a fat cnut who has been lifting for 34yrs tells them,why would they listen to an educated man.....:lol:I cannot rep you mate i am all dried out


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Mate I don't doubt it says it in the book, all low carb diet books repeat that rubbish but its not true.


Its not a low carb diet book. its a book on nutrition by Bernard Beverely and Arthur Fairhurst.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear,that is a shame.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

doggy said:


> Its not a low carb diet book. its a book on nutrition by Bernard Beverely and Arthur Fairhurst.


Well whatever it is its wrong or do you still not agree??


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

foxdie1085 said:


> I heard that you can only absorb 30g of protein at once is this true I take 50g after workout but is there any point if u can only 30.
> 
> Any views on this?
> 
> Cheers


No idea really. I don't worry about it I just eat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> PS As for protein in one sitting, just keep increasing the amount per meal until you get the squits, then you'll know your maximum amount.


So my quote about knowing when I have had enough protein when my p1ss smells like chicken isnt far off the mark. lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump, good article by the always intelligent Alan Aragon on this topic: http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/is-there-a-limit-to-how-much-protein-the-body-can-use-in-a-single-meal/



> *Is there a limit to how much protein the body can use in a single meal?*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> ...


Yes he whores his product at the end, but the logic of the whole article is sound.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I often sight nature on this

A lion will chase and (hopefully)kill its food,

It then eats as much as it can,so do most carnivores,

I liken this to training and having a good 100g protein drink straight after,

an hour later chicken/spud etc

In an ideal world eating slower digesting sources later in the day to 'get through' i find useful.

There are so many different things we hear all with studies,but i follow nature myself.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Look at it in evolutionary terms. Our hunter-gatherer ancestors would have eaten a large amount of meat whenever they made a kill, and got by on vegetable food between kills.

If humans could only absorb 30g of protein in one go (about half what is considered absolute minimal daily amount for an active person to maintain their bodies), then we would have gone extinct long ago.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

doggy said:


> ok found something a direct quote. page 123 on "how to gain weight "
> 
> "the calories you consume as extra however must be calories of a certain type. they must come from carbohydrates, not fat. the reason is that calories from the former can be stored by the body, calories from the latter cannot"
> 
> "not only that, but fat actually burns fat, so if you were to attempt to gain extra bodyweight by consuming large amounts of food high in fat, you could actually lose weight"


I'm not usually an advocate of book burning, but I'd make an exception here. It's not just wrong - it defies basic biology & even common sense. I've seen more intelligent stuff on Creationist websites

In practice, dietary fat is the only thing that usually gets stored as fat. Carbs are only ever turned into fat if your glycogen stores are full to overflowing & your body literally has nowhere else to put them. What usually happens is that the surplus carbs cause dietary fat to be shunted towards storage rather than burned.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> Look at it in evolutionary terms. Our hunter-gatherer ancestors would have eaten a large amount of meat whenever they made a kill, and got by on vegetable food between kills.
> 
> If humans could only absorb 30g of protein in one go (about half what is considered absolute minimal daily amount for an active person to maintain their bodies), then we would have gone extinct long ago.


My point exactly.

However you look as though you still act that out in real life.... :lol:


----------

